# Ode to plain toe blucher



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

black


----------



## joenobody0

Was there another thread with this (or similar) title and more posts, or am I going crazy?


----------



## harvey_birdman

AE Leeds


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

harvey_birdman said:


> AE Leeds


Man, are they gold or is that just a trick of the light?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

mcarthur said:


> black


Are you expecting a flood?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

mcarthur said:


> black


Trouserless?


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Whiskey?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

harvey_birdman said:


> AE Leeds


Mummer rehearsal??


----------



## harvey_birdman

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Man, are they gold or is that just a trick of the light?


Just the light, they are black.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Mummer rehearsal??


Nope, just a Friday.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

WOW!! They sure looked like them golden slippers to me!!

Mine are suede...


----------



## mcarthur

Edwin Ek said:


> Whiskey?


no-ravello


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

I meant, where is a picture (shot) of a whiskey ptb?


----------



## hobscrk777

I feel like I've got my shoe wardrobe mostly filled in, but the one area where I'm sorely lacking is the plain-toe blucher. I just don't know where to start!! Black first? Or color #8 cordovan? Or ravello?? Or whiskey???


----------



## joenobody0

hobscrk777 said:


> Black first? Or color #8 cordovan? Or ravello?? Or whiskey???


Ravello is so unusual that it always stands out. A ravello PTB is really something else. My suggestion would be
1) Ravello
2) Whiskey
3)#8
4) Cigar
5) Black

If you like the Whiskey and are a normal/large size they're available from a number of sources right now. Check out shoemart and Alden in SF.

On edit: If you're an 8.5, 10, or 10.5 Alden in SF shows Ravello PTBs available in your size!


----------



## TheWGP

Edwin Ek said:


> I meant, where is a picture (shot) of a whiskey ptb?


Your wish is my command... unfortunately the lighting wasn't favorable and so this picture does not showcase the whiskey ideally. Still, though, you asked! :biggrin:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's ptb (Shannon).

https://img294.imageshack.us/i/churchsptb.jpg/

Cheaney ptb.

https://img704.imageshack.us/i/cheaneyptb.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

color 8/ commando sole


----------



## M. Morgan

Those are beautiful shoes. I want PTBs to be my first pair of shells.



mcarthur said:


> color 8/ commando sole


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Coming back to this after a while, the capless (plain toed) Derby/Gibson (Blucher) is a classic among everyday shoes. However if the toe shape is too round or too sqaure then they can look like an absoulte disaster.

The classic Dr. Martens Gibson always looks good, I've got 2 pairs in black without the ugly cuff collar and without steel toecaps
https://www.planetshoes.com/mmplanet/Images/6000/6000_119_detail.jpg

They also come as DMS (direct moulded soles) w/o the classic yellow stitching:


----------



## mcarthur

M. Morgan said:


> Those are beautiful shoes. I want PTBs to be my first pair of shells.


thank you. it would be an excellent selection


----------



## MidWestTrad

Absolutely beautiful Uncle.



mcarthur said:


> cigar


----------



## mcarthur

MidWestTrad said:


> Absolutely beautiful Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Saltydog

^^^^
Thanks for bumping this post. It really helps as I consider my first pair of ptbs! One of the great things about AAAC.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## YoungClayB

Cigar Shell Alden 990s:


Allen Edmonds Leeds in Chromexcel (special made on the 5 last):


----------



## WindsorNot

^-Those are cool. I'd be more interested in a pair of those AE cxl than the AWW for knockabout casual wear.


----------



## blairrob

WindsorNot said:


> ^-Those are cool. I'd be more interested in a pair of those AE cxl than the AWW for knockabout casual wear.


I agree. Every time I see them I wonder if AE will make a production shoe from it. Lovely shoes IMO.


----------



## maximar

blairrob said:


> I agree. Every time I see them I wonder if AE will make a production shoe from it. Lovely shoes IMO.


Yes AE, we are wondering. Maybe this coming year? Spring? :aportnoy:


----------



## hccmember

Gorgeous Whiskey PTB! How do you get that shine on cordovan? Lots of brushing? I've always heard minimal amounts of polish. I've only got one pair of cordovan so far (LHS). I'm very sparing with the polish.


----------



## mcarthur

hccmember said:


> Gorgeous Whiskey PTB! How do you get that shine on cordovan? Lots of brushing? I've always heard minimal amounts of polish. I've only got one pair of cordovan so far (LHS). I'm very sparing with the polish.


thank you
follow the procedure


----------



## Saltydog

WindsorNot said:


> ^-Those are cool. I'd be more interested in a pair of those AE cxl than the AWW for knockabout casual wear.


+2!!!


----------



## hookem12387

hccmember said:


> Gorgeous Whiskey PTB! How do you get that shine on cordovan? Lots of brushing? I've always heard minimal amounts of polish. I've only got one pair of cordovan so far (LHS). I'm very sparing with the polish.


 There's a "Mac Method" named after/invented/perfected by our very own Mcarthur (the king of shell) in one of the stickies up top. It's basically what you've described, mostly brushing.


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> There's a "Mac Method" named after/invented/perfected by our very own Mcarthur (the king of shell) in one of the stickies up top. It's basically what you've described, mostly brushing.


check-hall of fame threads-mcarthur shell


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

In my view, the key part of caring for shells is not the brushing, although that is important, but buffing with a cloth: it seems to get a little heat into the leather which brings up a touch of the stuffing.


----------



## harvey_birdman

YoungClayB said:


> Allen Edmonds Leeds in Chromexcel (special made on the 5 last):


Oh wow, very nice.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Allen Edmonds Leeds in Chromexcel (special made on the 5 last):
[/QUOTE]

Really cool. AE are you taking note?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## wpking

Wow I love it.


----------



## mcarthur

wpking said:


> Wow I love it.


thank you


----------



## Marley

Great PTB's all!

I am in the market for just such a shoe and I was wondering if the BB and the Alden PTBs are sized and fit the same way. For some reason, I really like the steel lace hole reinforcements on the BB version.

Thanks!

Marley


----------



## Andy Roo

Is anyone else as struck by the Alden Nassau bluchers from Leather Soul as I am? I do believe that they are the most beautiful shoes in existence, and I would trade every shoe I own for one pair in #4. The four eyelets and the stitching that extends down to the welt are just perfect.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## msphotog

I have a question related to this thread. Is the Alden PTB wider in the toe box than the Leeds? I own the Leeds in black shell, but was thinking of getting a pair of Aldens, and because of my right foot, I need a wider toe box. I'm also aware that I should downsize i/2 size with the Barrie last. I wear an 11-1/2 D. Any opinions?
BTW, I really love those Leeds in Chromexel!
Thanks, Mark S


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Some years back, AE streamlined the toe-boxes on several of their designs, including the Leeds and MacNeil designs. Alas, shoe designs that once allowed a perfect fit for my feet, became too tight, specifically at the knuckle of the big toe on my right foot and along the side of my little toe on my right foot. In a couple of cases, stretching the shoe has relieved the problem with the small toe but, the great toe on the right foot remained painful. Consequently, I have gone to Alden designs for my more recent PTB and long wing shoe fixes)). The Alden toe boxes are more generously sized!


----------



## closerlook

Andy Roo said:


> Is anyone else as struck by the Alden Nassau bluchers from Leather Soul as I am? I do believe that they are the most beautiful shoes in existence, and I would trade every shoe I own for one pair in #4. The four eyelets and the stitching that extends down to the welt are just perfect.


they're pretty great.
If I didn't already have a pair of ptb, I'd go for these. 
of course the chukka has the sewing to the welt

#4 shell is pretty wonderful


----------



## msphotog

Thanks! That's exactly what I needed to know...


----------



## mhj

Allen Edmonds Sutter


----------



## Marley

AE Leeds


----------



## Thewaxmania

Nothing so fancy as AE or Aldens, but my new Bostonian No.16 Bluchers in oxblood.


----------



## Marley

Nice color on those Bostonians! I need an alternate to my black pair. One of these days....


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Regillus

I acquired my first pair of BB black plain-toe cordovan Bluchers in Feb. I believe. When I tried them on in the store I immediately liked the feel. I've worn them several times now and when I walk down the street in them I'm struck by how much better they look compared to what I see walking by.


----------



## mcarthur

Regillus said:


> I acquired my first pair of BB black plain-toe cordovan Bluchers in Feb. I believe. When I tried them on in the store I immediately liked the feel. I've worn them several times now and when I walk down the street in them I'm struck by how much better they look compared to what I see walking by.


enjoy wearing
remember shell is very addictive


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## Starting Late

Andy Roo said:


> Is anyone else as struck by the Alden Nassau bluchers from Leather Soul as I am? I do believe that they are the most beautiful shoes in existence, and I would trade every shoe I own for one pair in #4. The four eyelets and the stitching that extends down to the welt are just perfect.


Sold out.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## g.michael

RL Marlow / Darlton PTB
Maiden voyage today after a few hours of break-in on the carpet.


----------



## mcarthur

g.michael said:


> RL Marlow / Darlton PTB
> Maiden voyage today after a few hours of break-in on the carpet.


very nice! enjoy wearing


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Do the Dalton's always come with the exposed metal eyelets or are those some sort of special edition? I do not recall the Darlton series PTB's and Wing Tips I've seen in the past, sporting such eyelets. :icon_scratch:


----------



## g.michael

Uncle--thank you! They fit and feel great--I am one of the lucky ones that can make the "D width only" work.

Eagle--my own first hand experience based on my fortunate ownership of both these PTB's and the wings can confirm that only the PTB has the metal eyelets. The rest of my knowledge is very limited (and consists of looking at 5-6 different pairs of these in photos on both AAAC and Style Forum), but from what I have seen, the plain toes always sport the metal eyelets, the wings do not. The PTB's are elusive, since they are not on the RL website (like the wings, pennies, and tassels--why, I have no idea) and you get varied stories from SA's from store to store. Since these are made for RL by Crockett and Jones, I would assume a design is agreed upon and not changed. The mansion in NYC carrries them if you are ever in that neck of the woods (I have not been but called and got these mailed to me from there during the recent sale).


----------



## eagle2250

^Thanks for the feedback...those are indeed a very handsome pair of PTB's. May you long wear them and in good health!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Alden PTB in #8


----------



## YoungClayB

Keith Highlander (circa 1960's?) - bought these off eBay..restoration pics here --> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...eith-Highlander-PTB-Restoration...pics-inside!


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Keith Highlander (circa 1960's?) - bought these off eBay..restoration pics here --> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...eith-Highlander-PTB-Restoration...pics-inside!


nice b & h, 
enjoy wearing,
who did the restoration work?


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## erbs

I just got a pair of Alden #8 PTBs in the mail, and they fit quite a bit more snug than my #8 longwings in the same size/last. The instep on the PTBs is especially tight, which is strange since my longwings fit perfectly out of the box. Has anyone experienced this? Will they open up much with wear, or should I try a different size? Thanks.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## filfoster

Sorry I can't post a pic but does any other dress shoe show off a *spit shine *like a plain toe blucher oxford? Makes it worth the effort, I think. And it's good therapy.


----------



## mcarthur

filfoster said:


> Sorry I can't post a pic but does any other dress shoe show off a *spit shine *like a plain toe blucher oxford? Makes it worth the effort, I think. And it's good therapy.


all shoes look good in a spit shine


----------



## filfoster

Well, yes but suede chukkas and bucks not so much?

Although, as a uniform historian and uniform recreator, it has to noted that US and German world war combat boots and low shoes were issued 'rough out', like suede, and then dyed and polished to a spit shine. Anyone who has done this can attest to the tedium of it.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Bucksfan

My old AE Leeds, after a touching up with AE burgundy cream last night:


----------



## YoungClayB

I scored this pair of NOS Allen Edmonds Globetrotters for $24.95 off the eBay!!! Size 9AAA baby!!!


















































And on the feet:


----------



## conductor

Score!


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
home run!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
YoungClayB, you have certainly scored the deal of the month! Could you keep us posted on how well/comfortably those soles work for you? I am interested in how they might compete with plantation crepe soles, from a comfort perspective. May you long wear those shoes and in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Regillus

BB cordovan PTBs. Hi Mac; these are the shoes I got back in February this year. (See Post #56.)


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello ptb
argyles otc


----------



## ncdobson

by ncdobson, on Flickr

AE Leeds in black = 1st shell cordovans!
Chas. Tyrwhitt socks


----------



## YoungClayB

ncdobson said:


> by ncdobson, on Flickr
> 
> AE Leeds in black = 1st shell cordovans!
> Chas. Tyrwhitt socks


Those are black? They look burgundy to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

ncdobson said:


> by ncdobson, on Flickr
> 
> AE Leeds in black = 1st shell cordovans!
> Chas. Tyrwhitt socks


excellent choice for first shell, enjoy wearing your gunboats


----------



## ncdobson

YoungClayB said:


> Those are black? They look burgundy to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, they're black. It's a trick of the light making them look reddish.


----------



## ncdobson

mcarthur said:


> excellent choice for first shell, enjoy wearing your gunboats


Thanks. The bug has bitten: I bought RL wingtips during the recent sale and AE Strands during their sale. They're all beautiful, but I think the Strand's are my favorites so far.

Nick


----------



## mcarthur

ncdobson said:


> Thanks. The bug has bitten: I bought RL wingtips during the recent sale and AE Strands during their sale. They're all beautiful, but I think the Strand's are my favorites so far.
> 
> Nick


you are on a roll, the addiction has bitten you


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Uncle Bill

Ok, I have this plan in 2012 to pick up a pair of PTBs for my wardrobe. First off as much as I want the Alden PTB in #8 it's a pretty generously fitting shoe courtesy the Barrie last. I have a narrower than average foot, so should I look at the BB Peal and Co. PTB's in brown: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ARK-BROWN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize= I have seen them in the Toronto store and they look quite nice.

Now option two is to go for a pair of Allen Edmonds Leeds PTBs in burgundy shell cordovan and I can get them in a narrow width.

Thoughts? This is by the way not an immediate purchase, just doing some preliminary research.


----------



## g.michael

^The Leeds would be an excellent choice. The AE #1 last fits me TTS and is sleeker than the Alden barrie last--it may work really well for you. Another option is the BB cordovan PTB. I believe it is a different last than the barrie (M58?)--anyway it fits a little sleeker and they will have b/c widths as well.


----------



## g.michael

C&J for Ralph Lauren PTB in dark cognac.


----------



## mcarthur

g.michael said:


> C&J for Ralph Lauren PTB in dark cognac.


good looking ptb


----------



## Uncle Bill

g.michael said:


> ^The Leeds would be an excellent choice. The AE #1 last fits me TTS and is sleeker than the Alden barrie last--it may work really well for you. Another option is the BB cordovan PTB. I believe it is a different last than the barrie (M58?)--anyway it fits a little sleeker and they will have b/c widths as well.


Funny you should say that, I did try on a pair of BB #8 Cordovan PTBs a couple of months ago and they fit not too bad. Don't know if they were made on a Barrie last or not. All I know just reading on this particular last, it is not meant for my foot.

When the time comes I might try the Peal and Co and the BB Cordovan PTBs at the same time and see which works better for me.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyle otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## ecox

+1 for PTBs. Here's my #8s:


----------



## mcarthur

ecox said:


> +1 for PTBs. Here's my #8s:


good shine on your good looking color 8


----------



## everett464

*My first Shells, My first PTBs.*

In all honesty my _first_ pair of PTBs were Bates corfams - so these are really my second PTBs, but my first shells. Purchased for wear with my Army ASUs.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great looking shoes, everett464. However, a word to the wise (and on this I speake from experience, gained the hard way!), you cannot spitshine shell cordovan shoes...it didn't work so well back in the early 1970's and I doubt it will prove any more successful with today's shell!


----------



## everett464

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great looking shoes, everett464. However, a word to the wise (and on this I speake from experience, gained the hard way!), you cannot spitshine shell cordovan shoes...it didn't work so well back in the early 1970's and I doubt it will prove any more successful with today's shell!


I am totally unconcerned - I am going to rock my shells with their own personal luster.


----------



## mcarthur

everett464 said:


> In all honesty my _first_ pair of PTBs were Bates corfams - so these are really my second PTBs, but my first shells. Purchased for wear with my Army ASUs.


enjoy wearing ptb


----------



## mcarthur

everett464 said:


> I am totally unconcerned - I am going to rock my shells with their own personal luster.


welcome to the forum
experience is the best teacher


----------



## everett464

Eagle, are you a JA? I have heard you mention Courts Martial in other posts.


----------



## Topsider

mcarthur said:


> experience is the best teacher


Unfortunately, it kills all its students.


----------



## eagle2250

everett464 said:


> Eagle, are you a JA? I have heard you mention Courts Martial in other posts.


While I spent a good portion of my adult life working in conjunction with military JA's and the Federal Judiciary, these days I can only claim to be a retired "old soldier" (or more acurately, retired airman) and a retired (even older) cop. LOL. However, I've really gotten into my role as an active duty grandpa!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> While I spent a good portion of my adult life working in conjunction with military JA's and the Federal Judiciary, these days I can only claim to be a retired "old soldier" (or more acurately, retired airman) and a retired (even older) cop. LOL. However, I've really gotten into my role as an active duty grandpa!


nephew,
being grandfather is the best job


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Marley

Does anyone know if the C&J for Ralph Lauren PTB is still manufactured? Great looking shoe with the eyelets and all. I just don't see them on the RL or C&J websites. Perhaps a seasonal run?

Thanks,

Marley


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Marley, they are still available. I just ordered a pair at the BH store.


----------



## Bucksfan

Uncle Mac, great cigar PTBs - the variation in color is outstanding on that example!



Edwin Ek said:


> Marley, they are still available. I just ordered a pair at the BH store.


They definitely still make them, but dont sell them on the website for some reason. You need to call or stop by a retail store to purchase. I was very happy with my purchase experience calling the "mansion" store. I ordered them tts and they fit me very well.


----------



## Marley

Excellent news. Thanks guys!

Marley


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> Uncle Mac, great cigar PTBs - the variation in color is outstanding on that example!
> 
> They definitely still make them, but dont sell them on the website for some reason. You need to call or stop by a retail store to purchase. I was very happy with my purchase experience calling the "mansion" store. I ordered them tts and they fit me very well.


nephew,
thank you
when you come to nyc you need to visit the store


----------



## Bucksfan

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> when you come to nyc you need to visit the store


I make it to NYC a couple times each year, and I agree - I need to make it a point to visit the Mansion, and BB as well. Also, I neglected to post my most recent PTB wearings here, so I will make up for it:

AE Black shell leeds:









C&J for RL Marlow PTB in brown shell cordovan:


----------



## mcarthur

Bucksfan said:


> I make it to NYC a couple times each year, and I agree - I need to make it a point to visit the Mansion, and BB as well. Also, I neglected to post my most recent PTB wearings here, so I will make up for it:
> 
> AE Black shell leeds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C&J for RL Marlow PTB in brown shell cordovan:


good looking ptb with argyles


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

#8
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## El_Abogado

AE Rough Collection Stewart; AE brown calf Leeds; AE cordovan shell Leeds; AE black shell Leeds. PTB, baby!


----------



## dorji

^Nice collection Abogado.


----------



## El_Abogado

dorji said:


> ^Nice collection Abogado.


Thanks. They are all awesome shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

brown suede
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## cincydavid

I won a pair of LB Sheppard Signature PTBs in burgundy calf on ebay the other day for $1.25, plus $10 shipping...they should arrive tomorrow...can't wait to see them.


----------



## Barnavelt

Shoemart Alden seconds; I am looking at the #8 PTB. Am I correct in assuming Alden seconds are roughly equivalent to AE in that defects are often what your average wearer would consider minor, if not almost invisible? Just curious especially from anyone who has recently purchased same.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
For what it's worth, Barnavelt, I've purchased four pair of Alden seconds and have been able to identify with certainty why they were seconds with only one of those four purchases. The other three looked relatively blemish free to me! Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## mcarthur

#8 ptb
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8
marcoliani cashmere otc


----------



## YoungClayB

I always keep an eye on eBay for shoes that pop up in my size. I scored this pair of Barrie Ltd Custom Grade PTBs in #8 Shell Cordovan for $56 plus shipping. It's always a gamble buying used shoes without first being able to hold them, inspect them, and most importantly...smell them, but this time, the gamble paid off. I couldn't be happier. The construction and skill that went into making these shoes was outstanding, and the finish is like a mirror.

Can anyone provide information on the maker and approximate date of manufacture? I've heard that Barrie Ltd sourced shell shoes from Hanover as well as Cheaney, but I have no idea how to tell.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> I always keep an eye on eBay for shoes that pop up in my size. I scored this pair of Barrie Ltd Custom Grade PTBs in #8 Shell Cordovan for $56 plus shipping. It's always a gamble buying used shoes without first being able to hold them, inspect them, and most importantly...smell them, but this time, the gamble paid off. I couldn't be happier. The construction and skill that went into making these shoes was outstanding, and the finish is like a mirror.
> 
> Can anyone provide information on the maker and approximate date of manufacture? I've heard that Barrie Ltd sourced shell shoes from Hanover as well as Cheaney, but I have no idea how to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephew,
> you hit a home run
> great shine on the ptb
> barrie ltd booters could have been retail shore
> enjoy wearing in good health


----------



## xcubbies

Mac,
I'm not sure that it is mentally healthy for your shoes to spend hours gazing lovingly into the mirror.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## cincydavid

My newest additions, in shipping now...vintage Stacy Adams












black pebble grain PTBs


----------



## cincydavid

The Stacy Adams arrived...in the original box, with Chernin's Shoes for Men pricetag on the end...unfortunately the price portion of the tag had been removed. There is a fabric label inside one shoe where the AE or Florsheim cutout would be, that says Stacy Adams, shoes of distinction. My rough guess is 1970s production, but that is nothing but a wild guess. They weigh less than AE or Alden double-soled shoes, and remind me of vintage Freeman, British Walker and Nunn Bush shoes I have owned as far as build quality and heft. They are getting soaked with Lexol conditioner for a while before they get put in rotation. They were about $35, including shipping, so I feel good about the value quotient.


----------



## cincydavid

I won a pair of Lloyd & Haig PTBs on the bay...$39.95 + shipping. They look to be a tan color, hopefully lighter, and less red than my russet colored PTBs. They also have worn v-cleat heels, hopefully my cobbler, who is older than dirt, can replace the heel with something similar. It looks like Hanover built some/most/all of Lloyd & Haig's US-made shoes...we shall see when they arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## cincydavid

The Lloyd & Haig shoes arrived, and they are not anything like my Hanover PTBs...stitching details are different, the sole has 3 nails in it, sort of like Florsheim's old 5 nail construction, v-cleat heels with 2 rows of slugs/nails and 3 slugs/nails centered at the leading edge of the heel. The tongue is attached at both sides, with a flap of really soft dark brown leather that is the innermost layer of leather where the holes for the shoelaces are. I'm trying to send pics but my phone doesn't want to talk to my laptop. Nice, sturdy shoes that fit very similarly to the Hanovers, but lots of detail differences.


----------



## gaseousclay

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Trouserless?


I almost spit my coffee all over my computer monitor 

Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## cincydavid

Left to right, Nunn Bush Custom Grade black pebble grain, deadstock Stacy Adams model 10109 black pebble grain, LB Sheppard burgundy, Hanover russet and Lloyd & Haig cognac. The bright sunlight is throwing the colors off a smidge, but here they are.


----------

